# MSI GTX 650 Ti Boost TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 11, 2013)

MSI's GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Gaming uses the company's famous TwinFrozr dual-fan cooler. In our testing, we see fantastic noise levels that make the card almost inaudible even during heavy gaming. The card is overclocked, too, which makes it a great buy, being just $5 more expensive than the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (May 11, 2013)

Great review W1zz! Loving all the games, this is a great little card! If the 7** doesn't turn out to be much I may just get this card for cheap.


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 11, 2013)

Nice one W1zz. Got this card and I think ir was a great choice for the 24/7 system


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 11, 2013)

I have a question regarding this card.

What would the performance difference be between the card reviewed and my MSI 560 Ti 448 core OC PE Edition Twin Frozr 3?

Thanks


----------



## Ikaruga (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review W1zzard, looks like a really great card. (I wonder what just happened with AC3 @ 1280x800 tho).

May I ask: Do you have any word if MSI has a Power edition in the pipe or not?


----------



## mirakul (May 11, 2013)

A review in 10 May using 314.22 and 13.3 beta 3...


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2013)

mirakul said:


> A review in 10 May using 314.22 and 13.3 beta 3...



you want to come here and rebench my cards ? takes to weeks non stop. next rebench after switching to haswell and adding metro last light

edit: 314.22 is the latest nvidia driver. 13.4 is the latest from amd. where is your problem?

edit edit: banned. bye review troll


----------



## Ikaruga (May 11, 2013)

> edit edit: banned. bye review troll



ops, are you in a bad mood? I just read all the posts of this guy. Perhaps he was a bit too "serious" about bench numbers, but I did not find him very harmful tbh. I understand you have to work a lot on these reviews, but maybe he was just a little slow to understand some things;>

sorry for the off-topic tho, you do whatever you want, you are the boss here ofc, just saying maybe it was a little too harsh from you.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2013)

his posts were only review criticism without providing anything useful for other readers. yes i'm getting tired of people coming here just to troll me and kill my motivation to do reviews


----------



## Ikaruga (May 11, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> his posts were only review criticism without providing anything useful for other readers. yes i'm getting tired of people coming here just to troll me and kill my motivation to do reviews



Your reviews are awesome, many other sites I like quoting you on a daily bases. I understand your point ofc, I was just merely suggesting that perhaps he was just trying to do constructive criticism and make your reviews even better in his "strange" way. I do read a lot of hardware related sites on the web, and I see people like him all the time, and they do not troll in my opinion, nor they have bad intentions. 

I drop it now, I hope you can cheer up a bit asap, and again, your reviews are really good.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2013)

I embrace constructive criticism, as you see I replied nicely to his first batch of accusations. Just getting tired of hearing the same things over and over again, often in a tone suggesting that I'm trying to manipulate something



Ikaruga said:


> Do you have any word if MSI has a Power edition in the pipe or not?



No idea



Lazermonkey said:


> What would the performance difference be between the card reviewed and my MSI 560 Ti 448 core OC PE Edition Twin Frozr 3?



Both cards should be roughly the same performance


----------



## jihadjoe (May 11, 2013)

Looks like this card is the new last word in performance per dollar.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> I have a question regarding this card.
> 
> What would the performance difference be between the card reviewed and my MSI 560 Ti 448 core OC PE Edition Twin Frozr 3?
> 
> Thanks



560 Ti is listed in the performance charts. P.26


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> 560 Ti is listed in the performance charts. P.26



the poster was talking about the 448 core version, which is roughly 15% faster than the normal 560 ti. all i did was look at relative performance of the original msi 560 ti 448 review


----------



## Rowsol (May 11, 2013)

To me fan noise and perf/$ are the only things that matter to me and this card is king.  Now if I only had $175 to spend...


----------



## Ahmad Rady (May 12, 2013)

Great review for a very good little card  ... it like the movie of the little soldier for Jackie Chan ... if you watched it ... little one but extremely effective ...
I just sold my GTX560Ti to buy it & I was not sure about it but after your review I admit now it's very well card for my budget.
Thank you so much


----------



## sanadanosa (May 12, 2013)

It looks exactly the same as my GTX 660 and TwinFrozr does outstanding job to keep it cool and silent.


----------



## Casecutter (May 13, 2013)

Last Sunday (05/5/13) Egg had this card working a code for 11% off (Exp 5/9), and a $25 rebate which brought it down to $140!  

At that price it was a no-brainer, but paying anything close to $170 is a waste at this point; it doesn't take much waiting to grab a GTX660 or nice 7870, either anymore can shown below $200.  

Like this... MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 and gets you Metro: Last Light Free! *It's $175* -AR$20 w/FS.


----------



## nikko (May 14, 2013)

What is the deal with Piggy-backed memory chips. How is the bandwidth. Is it read/write with full 192bit speed for the first 1536MB of mapped memory and is it 1/3 speed for the remaining 64bit 512MB on the back of the PCB since only 2 chips are piggy-backed with another 2 not all of the 6. Also avoid incomplete naked set of mosfets with lower efficiency moved very close to sensitive overheating memory chips that fail the card within 3 yrs like this card pretty much illustrates the case. Overall i think it is a good 99$ card with fake 2GB.


----------

